# ECOS WoodShield Varnish - zero VOC - ever try it?



## jsk12 (Nov 23, 2016)

i'm looking for low VOC finishes that have little or no fumes, i'm thinking of putting a woodshop in the attached garage, so fumes need to be at a minimum, i just came across the following and was wondering if anyone has tried it:

https://www.ecospaints.net/woodshield-interior-semi-gloss-varnish.html
https://www.ecospaints.net/ecos-polyurethane-varnish-stain.html

thanks


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

https://www.greenbuildingsupply.com/All-Products/Bioshield-Hard-Oil .I did the trim in a house that all the cabinets and trim used this .Love the stuff ,so easy to use . It is very LVC .
https://www.greenbuildingsupply.com/All-Products/AFM-SafeCoat-Naturals-Oil-Wax-Finish. anything safeco makes is good .has been making commercial safe products for along time .
https://www.greenbuildingsupply.com/All-Products/Vermont-Natural-Coatings-PolyWhey-Exterior-Penetrating-Stain-Finish .I use this brand on my cabinets . 
i hope that helps .have not used the product you pointed out .


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Any of the water borne finishes provide the same.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

Shellac is another "green" option. The wafting odor of grain alcohol might smell like someone is mixing punch for a frat party, but it doesn't linger and isn't terribly offensive.


----------

